# Rainbow Trout Roulaides



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2006)

Ingredients:

1/4 cup uncooked Sage-based Bread Dressing (stuffing) per fillet
1- 8 inch Trout Fillet per person
Cooking spray
Extra Virgin Olive oil (with a leafy bouquet rather than fruity)
Salt
Pepper
Dill Weed
Toothpicks

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.
Wash the trout fillets and lay on a clean working surface, skin-side down.  Lightly splash the flesh with olive oil.  Sprinkle with dill weed and lightly with salt.  Spoon about 3 tbs. of the dressing onto the flesh and spread evenly accross the surface.  Carefully roll the fish from the head end to the tail end.  Do not roll tightly.  Secure with a toothpick.  Place on a parchment covered cookie sheet and lightly spray with cooking oil.  Lightly salt.  Bake for 20 minutes.  Remove from oven and serve with your favorite sides.

Created this recipe Tuesday night in preperation for an Elder's Honors dinner that I'm supervising.  Had to see if the idea would work.  I made two roulaides, one with the dill weed, and one without.  The dill weed definitely added to the dish.  I would think a creamy bechemel, flavored with lemon, or tarragon would be great if ladled over the top.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## IcyMist (May 25, 2006)

I am getting soooooo hungry for some seafood now.  I keep torturing myself by looking at threads dealing with fish, shrimp, etc.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I am getting soooooo hungry for some seafood now. I keep torturing myself by looking at threads dealing with fish, shrimp, etc.


 
Well then go get yourself some good swimmin' critters and cook 'em up.  I'm thinking a can of clam juice heated with some fresh scallops in it (poach the scallops in the clam juice), sprinkle some chives on top.  Then fry up some quick coconut shrimp and pollok fillets with lemon-flavored compound butter.  Finish with a strawberry/banana smoothie.  And make sure to bring me some. 
Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (May 25, 2006)

great recipe idea, GW!  Next time I go to Costco I'm getting some trout instead of salmon.  No fresh trout around here.


----------



## grumblebee (May 25, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> great recipe idea, GW! Next time I go to Costco I'm getting some trout instead of salmon. No fresh trout around here.


 
There is TONS where I live. In fact, I was thinking of asking my brother to take me trout fishing this weekend! (so thanks for this recipe, GW!) There is nothing better and more satisfying then catching your own fish and cooking them up for supper. I dont know why but it seems to taste a million times better when you get the fish yourself....

The secret ingredient must be "personal satisfaction"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> There is TONS where I live. In fact, I was thinking of asking my brother to take me trout fishing this weekend! (so thanks for this recipe, GW!) There is nothing better and more satisfying then catching your own fish and cooking them up for supper. I dont know why but it seems to taste a million times better when you get the fish yourself....
> 
> The secret ingredient must be "personal satisfaction"



I'd love to go stream fishing this long weekend, but there is a pancake breakfast, and I'm the head cook on Saturday, followed by a nephew's high school graduation, and then, on Monday, I have my son's birthday and a Memorial Day barbecue to take care of (again head cook).  So, I might just have to settle for tossing a spoon at the hydro-electric plant in the evening.  Not a lot of fish there, but they have been taken at times.  

In short, I'm just a bit envious, but then again, I love cooking for people.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

As a matter of fact, my husband is fishing today, Weed. And getting paid...
There are only 3 guys left down here, as all the mines are closed, and they've been working 10/6 & 7 on a slurry operation they've got going. 
Yesterday the boss suggested they go fishing today. They have lots of good fishing holes on the property where the old strip mine was, so hopefully he'll bring home some nice bass. 
We don't have trout here.  I love them. But I think I could use your recipe for bass filets.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, my husband is fishing today, Weed. And getting paid...
> There are only 3 guys left down here, as all the mines are closed, and they've been working 10/6 & 7 on a slurry operation they've got going.
> Yesterday the boss suggested they go fishing today. They have lots of good fishing holes on the property where the old strip mine was, so hopefully he'll bring home some nice bass.
> We don't have trout here.  I love them. But I think I could use your recipe for bass filets.


 
I think bass fillets woudl work very well as bass are a mild fish.  Just be careful with the seasonings so as not to overpower the delicate fish flavor.  And I still wish I had time to go fishing this weekend. 

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

I wish you could, too! 

Unfortunately, they didn't catch anything worth cleaning. Looks like grilled brats for supper tonight. 

I only use salt, pepper and a splash of lemon juice on the bass, or any good fish for that matter. Like you, I want to taste the delicate flavor of the fish. 

I've had some delicious rainbow trout. Tennessee/North Carolina is the closest area where we can find them. What I've eaten has been very lightly coated and pan-fried until just barely done. I prefer mine cooked with the bones in...it's no big trick to take your fork and loosen the meat at the tail end, and just pull it off the bones. You can then get your fork under the bones and pull the whole thing out of the other piece. The flesh is so tender and sweet!


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Well then go get yourself some good swimmin' critters and cook 'em up. I'm thinking a can of clam juice heated with some fresh scallops in it (poach the scallops in the clam juice), sprinkle some chives on top. Then fry up some quick coconut shrimp and pollok fillets with lemon-flavored compound butter. Finish with a strawberry/banana smoothie. And make sure to bring me some.
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
HAH smarty I did and I had a yummy crunchy catfish sandwich, so there.


----------



## IcyMist (May 26, 2006)

Now I want a salad with FRESH steamed whiting in it.  For those that don't know, whiting is a very very mild tasting fish that is extremely bony. But if you take the time to debone the fish, it is absolutely wonderful in a tossed salad. Yummmm  Not a labor intense meal, but one of my favorites.  I guess I need to go out and do some night time fishing on a pier again and see if I can catch some.


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

I knew that stuff had to be good for something, Icymist.  

Of course what I get here in comes in a box from the freezer section, and goodness knows how long it's been there.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 28, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> HAH smarty I did and I had a yummy crunchy catfish sandwich, so there.



You're a cruel woman.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

